
Ask HN: Anyone using Nixos in production? - notheguyouthink
If so, what are your experiences?
======
smilliken
MixRank has been using nix in production for over 3 years now. We're just
using the nix package manager on Ubuntu and MacOS, not nixos. Easily one of
the best technical decisions I've made.

Here's a comment I left on it's benefits:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10714102](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10714102)

~~~
akavel
What do you mean by: _" The fork is then squashed as a git subtree into our
main repo"_? I don't grasp what actually happens there, between the two repos
(the nixpkgs fork repo vs. your main repo)?

------
bfrog
There are a few outstanding issues that are keeping me from using it in
production but it's pretty stellar as a home system. There are a few companies
using it though. Biggest issues I have at the moment relate to secrets/keys
not being storable in a sensible way. That and the dev environment is in my
opinion so different than the norm that it seems to break some tools like
spacemacs and some embedded arm tools in my case

~~~
zopa
I've had no trouble with spacemacs on nixos: I just let spacemacs manage its
own elpa/melpa packages. Works the same as on any other system.

What's the issue with keys/secrets you've had?

~~~
bfrog
The trouble I had with spacemacs was it didn't see programs that were part of
the nix-shell path which was incredibly annoying. As an example having a rust
development environment, spacemacs couldn't find cargo, but it was clearly in
my shells path.

------
vaibhavsagar
Yes, we use it for all our customer-facing web services at Zalora! It works as
advertised and is rock-solid. I also run it on all my Linux laptops (2
personal + 1 work).

------
abathur
Curious as well. Particularly regarding:

\- how do you provision & manage systems/instances?

\- relative to any other ways you've done this, how much effort goes into
standing up the first server, any additional servers, and ongoing
maintenance/management?

~~~
akavel
Also: how do you upgrade the system? Do you jump between "releases"/stable
channels, or do you somehow chase the nixos-unstable channel? Do you do some
kinds of pinning of nixpkgs?

~~~
hood_syntax
Just in case you didn't see since they commented after you, smilliken
describes the nix process at their company
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10714102](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10714102)

------
jugmac00
our hoster offers Nixos VMs only; flyingcircus.io

